# Unemployment benefits for drivers



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I have gone from a full time driver to nothing durring this period. Is there anyway to get unemployment for this. I just wrote out a check to the govt. and am asking if anyone is aware of any help out there.


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

Unfortunately we are independent contractors, which doesn’t pay into unemployment, disability or social security. That’s why some drivers wanted ab5 to pass to pay into these things. I’m quit driving Monday. Not worth the risk and it’s to slow anyway. It’s a ghost town where I live. The government is supposed to give us money but who knows when. I’m calling all my creditors and working with them on all my bills. Good luck.


----------



## Amy Camp (Feb 9, 2020)

I don’t think we are eligible because we don’t pay into the unemployment insurance system. I know it sucks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Jimmy44 said:


> I have gone from a full time driver to nothing durring this period. Is there anyway to get unemployment for this. I just wrote out a check to the govt. and am asking if anyone is aware of any help out there.


There isn't, unless the RS companies decide to do something on their own. However, the IRS extended the tax payment deadline by 90 days, so I'd hold onto the check if you didn't actually send it out yet (assuming the "check to the govt" was for taxes).


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm personally hoping this forces the issue,

But yes, this is one of about 40 reasons i want to end ICs in this industry. (taxis and uber alike)

Unemployment because uber pulls 85%-90% of drivers off the road because they don't want to pay us is better than getting 1/10th as many fares and not having unemployment.

In my dreams, taxi driving would be a W2 tipped (and or commission) position rather than this honestly less than fare 1099 situation.

If we got min wage plus tips and a 10% commission i'd bet my magical furry behind that i would still hustle just as hard as i do now.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Projecthelpusall said:


> Unfortunately we are independent contractors, which doesn't pay into unemployment, disability or social security. That's why some drivers wanted ab5 to pass to pay into these things. I'm quit driving Monday. Not worth the risk and it's to slow anyway. It's a ghost town where I live. The government is supposed to give us money but who knows when. I'm calling all my creditors and working with them on all my bills. Good luck.


I figured as much but decided to take a shot and ask. I was as hard core as you could get and I have shut it down these next two weeks after which time I will revisit. I am also circling the wagons financially. Good-Luck and stick with the social distancing.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Gotta be an employee as noted. Plus you need to be laid off, or position eliminated. Those didn't occur either, tho not sure what your state's rules are. Here in calif, were a few here beleive you can file for claims, you would get 1/25 of your highest quarter per week max. However, you have to prove you are looking for a job via applications etc.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Gotta be an employee as noted. Plus you need to be laid off, or position eliminated. Those didn't occur either, tho not sure what your state's rules are. Here in calif, were a few here beleive you can file for claims, you would get 1/25 of your highest quarter per week max. However, you have to prove you are looking for a job via applications etc.


I am not going to back off wanting to stay an Independent contractor. I might have to dip into my IRA the next two months or more.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> . I might have to dip into my IRA the next two months or more.


make sure you know exactly the the consequences of doing that. Penalty and you taxed on it.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> make sure you know exactly the the consequences of doing that. Penalty and you taxed on it.


Thanks I will.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Generally, early withdrawal from an Individual Retirement Account (IRA) prior to age 59½ is subject to being included in gross income plus a 10 percent additional *tax* penalty. There are exceptions to the 10 percent penalty, such as using IRA funds to pay your medical insurance premium after a job loss.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> Generally, early withdrawal from an Individual Retirement Account (IRA) prior to age 59½ is subject to being included in gross income plus a 10 percent additional *tax* penalty. There are exceptions to the 10 percent penalty, such as using IRA funds to pay your medical insurance premium after a job loss.


Wonder if this crisis may make an exception.


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I have gone from a full time driver to nothing durring this period. Is there anyway to get unemployment for this. I just wrote out a check to the govt. and am asking if anyone is aware of any help out there.


First mistake. Well not sure what state you live in but I live in Cali and it's run by a den of anti American thieves. I'm not cutting them a check for a penny, let them come after me.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

You wanna know what else you can do instead of ruining the flexibility for everybody else by forcing us to all be employees? SAVE MONEY. I have cash in the bank, you should too! Unemployment insurance IS NOT FREE. They take money out of every check you ever receive in exchange for it. We get to pocket said money, as do other self employed people. You could just set money aside on your own and be fine.

But in all truth, something like this pandemic is about the ONLY time that you would ever have a situation where you can't work anyway. We probably won't have a global pandemic every other year, so it's a really dumb idea to ruin the awesome IC status forever over this.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> I have gone from a full time driver to nothing durring this period. Is there anyway to get unemployment for this. I just wrote out a check to the govt. and am asking if anyone is aware of any help out there.


I would say to apply.

The worst that can happen is you will be denied. Keep appealing until the very end. You have zero to lose and you may win.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> I would say to apply.
> 
> The worst that can happen is you will be denied. Keep appealing until the very end. You have zero to lose and you may win.


Appreciate the advice.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Projecthelpusall said:


> Unfortunately we are independent contractors, which doesn't pay into unemployment, disability or social security. That's why some drivers wanted ab5 to pass to pay into these things. I'm quit driving Monday. Not worth the risk and it's to slow anyway. It's a ghost town where I live. The government is supposed to give us money but who knows when. I'm calling all my creditors and working with them on all my bills. Good luck.


You are in Concord, California, I believe.

File for unemployment, there is a very good chance you will get it. If denied, appeal. If denied appeal again.

In California, you are at the moment an employee.

















The more drivers that file the more the state realizes there is a problem. There have been drivers in California who have won Unemployment from Uber.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

AsleepAtTheWheel said:


> First mistake. Well not sure what state you live in but I live in Cali and it's run by a den of anti American thieves. I'm not cutting them a check for a penny, let them come after me.


Well as it turns out I did not have to pay govt. until July 15th this year because of virus.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> Wonder if this crisis may make an exception.


There's talks. I believe so.

You can *withdraw* contributions you made to your *Roth IRA anytime*, tax- and *penalty*-free. However, you may have to pay taxes and penalties on earnings in your *Roth IRA*. Withdrawals from a *Roth IRA you've* had less than five years.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Amy Camp said:


> I don't think we are eligible because we don't pay into the unemployment insurance system. I know it sucks!


Depends on the state, in California the employer pays for the Unemployment Insurance in its TOTALITY, employees pay Zero. Same in New York, where Uber drivers ARE eligible for Unemployment Insurance.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> There's talks. I believe so.
> 
> You can *withdraw* contributions you made to your *Roth IRA anytime*, tax- and *penalty*-free. However, you may have to pay taxes and penalties on earnings in your *Roth IRA*. Withdrawals from a *Roth IRA you've* had less than five years.


I know your allowed to take out money for your first home. Maybe medical expenses as well.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> Gotta be an employee as noted. Plus you need to be laid off, or position eliminated. Those didn't occur either, tho not sure what your state's rules are. Here in calif, were a few here beleive you can file for claims, you would get 1/25 of your highest quarter per week max. However, you have to prove you are looking for a job via applications etc.


You again?









:smiles:

No, in CA, employees do not need to be laid off to be eligible for Unemployment Insurance. All they need is to have a reduction of hours.

They also do not have to look for work if they expect to return to work for the same employer.

The Governor of California has also waived this provision for the time being, no need to look for work.

How are people going to look for work if we are supposed to stay in our homes for the next three months?

https://www.edd.ca.gov/about_edd/coronavirus-2019.htm
*"Reduced Work Hours*
If your employer has reduced your hours or shut down operations due to COVID-19, you can file an Unemployment Insurance (UI) claim. UI provides partial wage replacement benefit payments to workers who lose their job or have their hours reduced, through no fault of their own. Workers who are temporarily unemployed due to COVID-19 and expected to return to work with their employer within a few weeks are not required to actively seek work each week. However, they must remain able and available and ready to work during their unemployment for each week of benefits claimed and meet all other eligibility criteria. Eligible individuals can receive benefits that range from $40-$450 per week.

"The Governor's Executive Order waives the one-week unpaid waiting period, so you can collect UI benefits for the first week you are out of work. If you are eligible, the EDD processes and issues payments within a few weeks of receiving a claim."


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> You again?
> 
> View attachment 434950
> 
> ...


Sounds good.



Jimmy44 said:


> Sounds good.


I did my first eBay auction in ten years Saturday.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> I have gone from a full time driver to nothing during this period. Is there anyway to get unemployment for this. I just wrote out a check to the govt. and am asking if anyone is aware of any help out there.


And this is exactly why Uber and Lyft drivers should be classified as employees and that is why AB5 was passed in California. * Uber and Lyft would be paying 100% of the Unemployment insurance and 100% of the Worker's Comp*. That way if you are unemployed or your work hours are reduced you would be able to collect unemployment. If you get hurt on the job then you would be able to collect worker's comp. As it stands right now, Uber and Lyft drivers are not eligible to collect unemployment or claim worker's comp.

*Employees only pay 1/2 of the FICA (Social Security)*. The employer pays the rest. That Social Security is there for your retirement. The more that is paid in--the more you will receive when you retire. * Independent contractors pay 100% of the FICA and Medicare unless they are cheating on their taxes. *

Those that filed tax returns last year will receive the stimulus payment from the government. If you didn't file a tax return then you will not get a stimulus payment even though you need it.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Bob Reynolds said:


> And this is exactly why Uber and Lyft drivers should be classified as employees and that is why AB5 was passed in California. * Uber and Lyft would be paying 100% of the Unemployment insurance and 100% of the Worker's Comp*. That way if you are unemployed or your work hours are reduced you would be able to collect unemployment. If you get hurt on the job then you would be able to collect worker's comp. As it stands right now, Uber and Lyft drivers are not eligible to collect unemployment or claim worker's comp.
> 
> *Employees only pay 1/2 of the FICA (Social Security)*. The employer pays the rest. That Social Security is there for your retirement. The more that is paid in--the more you will receive when you retire. * Independent contractors pay 100% of the FICA and Medicare unless they are cheating on their taxes. *
> 
> Those that filed tax returns last year will receive the stimulus payment from the government. If you didn't file a tax return then you will not get a stimulus payment even though you need it.


At this moment it would be easy to say I want to be an employee but I still don't. I don't care to go into why as that discussion has been beaten to death. I accept the good and the bad of being an IC.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Bob Reynolds said:


> And this is exactly why Uber and Lyft drivers should be classified as employees and that is why AB5 was passed in California. * Uber and Lyft would be paying 100% of the Unemployment insurance and 100% of the Worker's Comp*. That way if you are unemployed or your work hours are reduced you would be able to collect unemployment. If you get hurt on the job then you would be able to collect worker's comp. As it stands right now, Uber and Lyft drivers are not eligible to collect unemployment or claim worker's comp.
> 
> *Employees only pay 1/2 of the FICA (Social Security)*. The employer pays the rest. That Social Security is there for your retirement. The more that is paid in--the more you will receive when you retire. * Independent contractors pay 100% of the FICA and Medicare unless they are cheating on their taxes. *
> 
> Those that filed tax returns last year will receive the stimulus payment from the government. If you didn't file a tax return then you will not get a stimulus payment even though you need it.


OH MY GOD, you people are soooooooo short sighted.

First off, EVERY PENNY Uber or Lyft has to pay into unemployment, or workers comp, or the employer share of FICA, or anything else will come STRAIGHT out of your pocket! There is NO SUCH THING as something for free. If those expenses come up for them, they will reduce pay. PERIOD. As a side benefit, now that you're an employee, they can demand you jump ANY hoop they want. Work certain hours, or you're fired. They can demand you do Pool rides, or accept 100% of rides, no matter how far away they are. They could set it to a flat hourly rate, even if it totally screws you. They could do a million things.

This is seriously a once in a couple generations problem... To go ruining the entire beauty of Uber/Lyft for everyone forever over this is idiotic.

You know how an INTELLIGENT independent contractor deals with this??? They SAVE MONEY. First off, you can purchase personal injury insurance, if you want. You can purchase your own healthcare. You can even buy private unemployment insurance! These all exist for ICs and self employed people! You don't need big daddy Uber taking care of everything. You WILL PAY for all those perks either way, because Uber will reduce pay to cover it. That's how businesses work dude!

Just be responsible and not stupid, save a few bucks, and you'll come out waaay ahead being an IC. It's like all you pro us being employees people have no clue about how business or economics work... You just think that all these perks magically fall out of unicorns asses or something, and that Uber won't have to adjust pay or any of their practices to pay for them. Soooooo naive.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ballard_Driver said:


> OH MY GOD, you people are soooooooo short sighted.
> 
> First off, EVERY PENNY Uber or Lyft has to pay into unemployment, or workers comp, or the employer share of FICA, or anything else will come STRAIGHT out of your pocket! There is NO SUCH THING as something for free. If those expenses come up for them, they will reduce pay. PERIOD. As a side benefit, now that you're an employee, they can demand you jump ANY hoop they want. Work certain hours, or you're fired. They can demand you do Pool rides, or accept 100% of rides, no matter how far away they are. They could set it to a flat hourly rate, even if it totally screws you. They could do a million things.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. But quite honestly I don't think it will change anyone's mind. It's like politics and religion you believe in what you believe and no amount of discussion is going to change that.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> I agree with you. But quite honestly I don't think it will change anyone's mind. It's like politics and religion you believe in what you believe and no amount of discussion is going to change that.


Pretty much. I mean, it is in fact true that these people understand nothing about how business or economics works... If they did they wouldn't have such views to begin with. Just like all people with extremely left wing economic policies in general. A little bit of softening the edges of a capitalist economy can be OKAY, with intelligently structured policies that don't encourage bad behavior or abuse... But the extreme stuff will bork the economy and make everybody, including the poor, worse off EVERY TIME. Some people just don't get why America is America and Venezuela is Venezuela.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Pretty much. I mean, it is in fact true that these people understand nothing about how business or economics works... If they did they wouldn't have such views to begin with. Just like all people with extremely left wing economic policies in general. A little bit of softening the edges of a capitalist economy can be OKAY, with intelligently structured policies that don't encourage bad behavior or abuse... But the extreme stuff will bork the economy and make everybody, including the poor, worse off EVERY TIME. Some people just don't get why America is America and Venezuela is Venezuela.


Exactly and I understand and agree. The people who don't will not. Those people expect us to fold now because the gig economy is not eligible for unemployment. We are probably not going to be treated fairly with the Corona virus Stimulus bill as well. It's up to us to navigate this situation as best we can under the laws and policy's that exist.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Ballard_Driver said:


> OH MY GOD, you people are soooooooo short sighted.
> 
> First off, EVERY PENNY Uber or Lyft has to pay into unemployment, or workers comp, or the employer share of FICA, or anything else will come STRAIGHT out of your pocket! There is NO SUCH THING as something for free. If those expenses come up for them, they will reduce pay. PERIOD. As a side benefit, now that you're an employee, they can demand you jump ANY hoop they want. Work certain hours, or you're fired. They can demand you do Pool rides, or accept 100% of rides, no matter how far away they are. They could set it to a flat hourly rate, even if it totally screws you. They could do a million things.
> 
> ...


I totally agree. I'd much rather be an IC and have some autonomy over my earnings and what I do with it.. If they make us employees it will absolutely mean reduced earnings. And they will force us to take bad trips.

And just because workers are employees, does NOT mean that you automatically get lots of benefits. Most employers nowadays find ways to get out of that, usually by limiting the number of hours you can work.

Also having the ability to file for unemployment, does NOT mean you get it without going to court. In my state for instance (GA) they will deny deny deny no matter what the reason is. Even make sh!t up so they can deny and force you to go to court over it.

I'm nearly disabled and being a contractor is the only way I can continue working. If employment was the only option here I'd have to file for disability, and almost certainly get denied (again for all the naive people out there, just because a government benefit exists and you are eligible to apply for it, and technically deserve to get it does NOT mean they will approve you.)

I also do NOT want to work under a "manager" again, and seeing how gig companies treat people I'm certain this would only make things much worse.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

goobered said:


> I totally agree. I'd much rather be an IC and have some autonomy over my earnings and what I do with it.. If they make us employees it will absolutely mean reduced earnings. And they will force us to take bad trips.
> 
> And just because workers are employees, does NOT mean that you automatically get lots of benefits. Most employers nowadays find ways to get out of that, usually by limiting the number of hours you can work.
> 
> ...


Very well said. Anyone who has applied for disability with SS knows what you mean.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ballard_Driver said:


> OH MY GOD, you people are soooooooo short sighted.
> 
> First off, EVERY PENNY Uber or Lyft has to pay into unemployment, or workers comp, or the employer share of FICA, or anything else will come STRAIGHT out of your pocket! There is NO SUCH THING as something for free. If those expenses come up for them, they will reduce pay. PERIOD. As a side benefit, now that you're an employee, they can demand you jump ANY hoop they want. Work certain hours, or you're fired. They can demand you do Pool rides, or accept 100% of rides, no matter how far away they are. They could set it to a flat hourly rate, even if it totally screws you. They could do a million things.
> 
> ...


DIOS MIO!!!!

Exactly, some people are so short sighted, the WHOLE PURPOSE OF INSURANCE is for when things GO WRONG!!!!

Beauty of Uber/Lyft??? HA!!!

Naive?

How naive or intelligent does one have to be to not realize that you are in one of the BEST paid Uber markets?

Drivers in Seattle are among the highest paid in the country.

You can't compare your situation to the majority of drivers.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> DIOS MIO!!!!
> 
> Exactly, some people are so short sighted, the WHOLE PURPOSE OF INSURANCE is for when things GO WRONG!!!!
> 
> ...


I felt the same way. Also not everyone is in a position to save money. They are barely covering rent etc.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jimmy44 said:


> I felt the same way. Also not everyone is in a position to save money. They are barely covering rent etc.


Wait until this shutdown lasts two months then six to eight months for the economy to start to pick up again.

This CV19 thing isn't going to end overnight.

Save your money as much as you can because this ride is just beginning.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> Wait until this shutdown lasts three months then six to eight months for the economy to start to pick up again.
> 
> This CV19 thing isn't going to end overnight.
> 
> Save your money as much as you can because this ride is just beginning.


I totally agree. I am tuning up my eBay skills. This will be the first Tuesday I will not have a payday in forever. That's when reality will hit us in the face.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> I am not going to back off wanting to stay an Independent contractor. I might have to dip into my IRA the next two months or more.


It would be cheaper to use credit card debt, especially if you can use a low interest balance transfer check. IRA withdrawals get taxed at your ordinary income rate plus a 10% penalty if you're under 59 1/2 years old.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Atom guy said:


> It would be cheaper to use credit card debt, especially if you can use a low interest balance transfer check. IRA withdrawals get taxed at your ordinary income rate plus a 10% penalty if you're under 59 1/2 years old.


Will look into that. Thanks.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> I have gone from a full time driver to nothing durring this period. Is there anyway to get unemployment for this. I just wrote out a check to the govt. and am asking if anyone is aware of any help out there.


-------------------------
You have to be an employee to collect unemployment. RS drivers are not. All taxes are not due until July 15, 2020. Don't pay them now. You need that money.
Also, you have to have been laid off. You cannot file just because business is down and you are not making money.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------------
> You have to be an employee to collect unemployment. RS drivers are not. All taxes are not due until July 15, 2020. Don't pay them now. You need that money.


Unfortunately I already did when this was not a blip on the radar.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

goobered said:


> I totally agree. I'd much rather be an IC and have some autonomy over my earnings and what I do with it.. If they make us employees it will absolutely mean reduced earnings. And they will force us to take bad trips.
> 
> And just because workers are employees, does NOT mean that you automatically get lots of benefits. Most employers nowadays find ways to get out of that, usually by limiting the number of hours you can work.
> 
> ...


Yup. The benefits to being an employee are not worth the trade offs IMO. As I said all those "safety net" things can be purchased on your own anyway, as ICs and self employed people has existed since forever! So you can pick and choose what safety net you want, vs HAVING to take whatever is offered, even if you don't want a given service. I've never used unemployment in my life, because I always just got another job ASAP, or worked for myself. So every penny I ever paid in was a waste.

I'll LOL if the drivers in Cali become employees, and then no driver is allowed over 29 hours a week to avoid them being full time under the law! That's the kind of stuff these idiots don't think about. They will game the system as best as they can, and once they have full power over employees, all the nice bits like choosing your own rides, hours, etc will be gone... Because why wouldn't they if they have to cover all the BS?

So just save part of every pay check for a rainy day, buy insurance etc for things that worry you, and call it good! Stop pushing to RUIN gig work for everybody people!



observer said:


> DIOS MIO!!!!
> 
> Exactly, some people are so short sighted, the WHOLE PURPOSE OF INSURANCE is for when things GO WRONG!!!!
> 
> ...


AND YOU CAN PURCHASE YOUR OWN INSURANCE IF YOU WANT!!!

You can also just SAVE MONEY, which is the exact same as unemployment... Only difference being if you're never unemployed, you don't LOSE the money. It's a guaranteed loss with unemployment through a business.

First off, I know Seattle has higher rates... That doesn't mean it's a great market to work in though. You know how much rent is for a shitty 3 bedroom house in a neighborhood where you won't get shot??? About $4,000-5,000 A MONTH where I live. I happen to have a rippin' deal as I've lived in the same house for over a decade, but that's market rates.

So just because we GROSS a lot of money, don't think it goes any further than what people make in most of the rest of the country.

FYI, I do think rates need to go up a good chunk in other parts of the country, and a bit even in the places that already have "high" rates. I wouldn't say otherwise. But once you factor in cost of living, we're not doing better than most other drivers.



Jimmy44 said:


> I felt the same way. Also not everyone is in a position to save money. They are barely covering rent etc.


The truth is everybody is in a position to save money... People just make excuses. The amount of money people can save obviously varies a lot. Somebody who doesn't earn much can't save as much... But they can save something.

Why is it that some people survive on $20K a year and complain about not being able to save money... While somebody else makes $30K a year complains they can't save money... While another guy makes $40K a year complains he can't save money... And there are even people that make $100K a year complaining that they can't save money!

It's obviously true that the guy making $20K a year has a lot tougher situation, and will not be able to save as much as the other people... But the real trick is that NO MATTER WHAT YOU MAKE you MUST live below your means, whatever they are. I once knew a JANITOR who had never made more than $13-14 bucks an hour in his life, who had a wife and kids, who was on track to become a multimillionaire by the time he was in his 40s. How? He lived cheap, saved, bought a house to live in, then he saved for years more and bought another while renting the first. He was on his 4th I think when I met him. He's almost certainly a millionaire now, being that those were in Seattle, and that was about 12-13 years ago.

If you want a good starter book on personal finance read The Richest Man In Babylon. It covers a lot of basic finance things in a simple and enjoyable read.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Yup. The benefits to being an employee are not worth the trade offs IMO. As I said all those "safety net" things can be purchased on your own anyway, as ICs and self employed people has existed since forever! So you can pick and choose what safety net you want, vs HAVING to take whatever is offered, even if you don't want a given service. I've never used unemployment in my life, because I always just got another job ASAP, or worked for myself. So every penny I ever paid in was a waste.
> 
> I'll LOL if the drivers in Cali become employees, and then no driver is allowed over 29 hours a week to avoid them being full time under the law! That's the kind of stuff these idiots don't think about. They will game the system as best as they can, and once they have full power over employees, all the nice bits like choosing your own rides, hours, etc will be gone... Because why wouldn't they if they have to cover all the BS?
> 
> ...


I agree totally that IC status is the best and it's the reason I use the U/L application. 
I use Uber rider app. maybe ten times a year. I talk to these drivers because we both use the application. I can see why these drivers have a hard time saving. I might question there choice of making money but they have to make that decision themselves.


----------

